# în totul



## Mallarme

Cum aţi traduce "în totul" în engleză?

_Piatra inelului, care era o simplă bucată de sticlă topită până la grosimea unei lentile, semăna *în totul* cu lupele din panorame...

_Mulţumesc!


----------



## alitza

In this context, it's simply "exactly"...looked exactly like..
Its exact (and detailed) meaning is "under every aspect" or "in every detail".


----------



## robbie_SWE

The best try would be "on the whole", meaning something like "the sheer fullness" eek: ). Do you understand what I mean?? "On the whole" would be the best translation if you ask me. 

Hope it helps! 

 robbie


----------



## alitza

robbie_SWE said:


> The best try would be "on the whole", meaning something like "the sheer fullness" eek: ). Do you understand what I mean?? "On the whole" would be the best translation if you ask me.
> 
> Hope it helps!
> 
> robbie


I don't fully agree. "On the whole" suggests that they are similar when taken as a whole, not necessarily under every aspect, whereas "in totul" means in every little detail.


----------



## robbie_SWE

alitza said:


> I don't fully agree. "On the whole" suggests that they are similar when taken as a whole, not necessarily under every aspect, whereas "in totul" means in every little detail.


 
Ai dreptate! Acuma inteleg punctul tau de vedere! 

 robbie


----------



## Mallarme

alitza said:


> In this context, it's simply "exactly"...looked exactly like..
> Its exact (and detailed) meaning is *"under every aspect"* or "in every detail".



Mulţumesc alitza pentru explicaţie!

"Under every aspect" sounds a bit odd or unidiomatic... I think "in every respect" is better.


----------



## alitza

Mallarme said:


> Mulţumesc alitza pentru explicaţie!
> 
> "Under every aspect" sounds a bit odd or unidiomatic... I think "in every respect" is better.


 
You're right, thanks for pointing that out.


----------

